# Take care of your feet



## Endy (Nov 4, 2013)

Yeah there's other threads, but I've got some first hand experience and advice. I'm a fucking gimp thanks to stupidity, alcohol and drugs. Now there's plenty of advice on how to care for your feet with the normal wear and tear of the road: dry socks, blisters and what not. I'm not going to beat a dead horse.

No I'm talking about that special kind of fuck up where you decide it's a good idea to walk through an urban landscape barefoot because 'it's fucking plenty warm out and my feet are like leather' plus you've had plenty to drink, smoked something that you think was weed but might have been laced with something and you wind up walking through a whole bunch of fucking glass and metal and shit.

Now you walk with a cane.

The moral of the story is don't be a fucking idiot like me and keep your goddamn boots on, even if it is hot and nice out and you feel like you could fucking punch through a brick wall. Friends are good for this.

I got most of this story second hand after I woke up from the black out with stitches and a fucked up achilles tendon.

tl;dr version: don't be a fucking idiot, wear shoes

Ok.

Now I'm going to go drink some more


----------



## birdsonthebat (Nov 4, 2013)

I had a not uncommon condition that results from going barefoot allllllll the time whereby the callouses that built up on my heels caused the nerve endings to come to the surface. I can't even describe how painful that was and it took about six months of wearing shoes (which was painful) to alleviate the condition. Wear your shoes.


----------



## Pepin (Nov 4, 2013)

I wanna see your feet. :O


----------



## birdsonthebat (Nov 4, 2013)

Nothing to see here...keep moving.


----------



## Pepin (Nov 4, 2013)

I meant Endy, haha.


----------



## Endy (Nov 4, 2013)

first time anyone has asked for pics of my feet on the internet


----------



## birdsonthebat (Nov 4, 2013)

Lol, cool. they're without peer, I can tell you that. Dude, they're flawless. Well, except for that thing I had but it never looked bad. Just painful. Feet aren't my thing. I'm all about scat porn dude. now, if there's bad scat porn out there I haven't seen it


----------



## Endy (Nov 4, 2013)

i lol'd


----------



## Pepin (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm into female feet but not sexually. :O

Edit: sho mi ur feeeetz


----------



## birdsonthebat (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm talking about my feet, dude, they're sweet and I'm very attached to them. Not endy's feet. My feet are way better. They could star in a good scat porn


----------



## Pepin (Nov 4, 2013)

I don't even have feet. I have hooves.


----------



## Desert (Nov 4, 2013)

And don't forget to wear 2 pairs of sock under your big leather boots kids, there's nothing punk about getting blisters!


----------



## Pepin (Nov 4, 2013)

Punk responsibly.


----------



## Endy (Nov 4, 2013)

I need a 'Punk Responsibly' bumper sticker. Not that I have a car, but I'm sure there's an unattended police cruiser somewhere around Toledo.


----------

